# Howdy There!



## Jaidybaby

Hi Everyone!!

Just wanna say how AWESOME I think it is that Wobbles has created another preggy forum!! :mrgreen: 

Congratulations hun, its looking great.

Thanks to Layla for pointing me in this direction.

Any way my name is Jade, otherwise known as Jaidybaby. Im 20 years old and am currently 22 weeks pregnant and expecting my first baby. 

A lot of you will prob know me, but some of you wont, hello to all!!!


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hello jaidy its MEEEEE


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Jade, Welcome!


----------



## Jaidybaby

Awwww thankies!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Glad to have you here!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hello ***waves***


----------



## Wobbles

Awww hi hunny. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif

You likely :twisted: 

How are you after last week? - Sorry I hadn't replied kinda left x I am glad there was no bad news though.

Just Sami & Kayl going through hell at the moment I heard :( 

x x


----------



## KX

Hiya hun xxx


----------



## Tam

Hi Babe, Glad you're here!!!!!

*waves*

Speak soon babe xx


----------



## HB

Hey hunni!!!

hope you're ok??

Welcome!! hehe *hugs*

xox


----------

